# Tange Ultimate Superlight MTB



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Tange Ultimate Superlight MTB--Parkpre 825*

I picked this up today, couldn't resist  . Full XT 8 speed group, non-drive side crank is bent but I just happen to have a replacement. The Manitou shock is functional, a little soft but not bad. Brakes and gears work great. Rear hub is a Sovos with an Araya TM 820 rim, The front is generic. Bars are Zoom 170's with Zoom barends. I'm thinkin the clearcoated brushed frame (which is in very good condition) is a Barracuda but I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's your size. install a 135mm stem, ride it and have an mtb fit/ sizing epiphany! you will get rid of all the big bikes. btw.. when the the buckshaver goes, i am interested.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> that's your size. install a 135mm stem, ride it and have an mtb fit/ sizing epiphany! you will get rid of all the big bikes. btw.. when the the buckshaver goes, i am interested.


SWOOP!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Doubt if it's a Barracuda Stan. All the ones I've ever seen (or sold back in the day) had the funky teardrop shaped toptube and downtube. Nice one though. :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

I like the cranks. 

a new type of bio-pace? 

Nelson Vails special......

nice score though:thumbsup:


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice score.
May I ask how much it set you back?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*good point...*



azjeff said:


> Doubt if it's a Barracuda Stan. All the ones I've ever seen (or sold back in the day) had the funky teardrop shaped toptube and downtube. Nice one though. :thumbsup:


I think the rear brake cable stop with the reducer or the clean dropouts could be clues? C,mon guys, somebody knows who made it  . It doesnt really matter, would just be fun to know.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*sure.........*



tekkamaki said:


> Nice score.
> May I ask how much it set you back?


You may ask....


----------



## front range migz (Jan 14, 2004)

kinda looks like a parkpre


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*could be..*



front range migz said:


> kinda looks like a parkpre


thats funny, I just looked at a link about ParkPre and thought the same thing :thumbsup: around a 1995, maybe an 825?


----------



## front range migz (Jan 14, 2004)

*this one looks close*

with optional manitou fork http://www.parkpre.com/bikecatalog94/pages/pagec.htm
I'm sure it'll be a fun ride whatever it is- good find


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its a parkpre team 925.


----------



## front range migz (Jan 14, 2004)

*there you go*



stan4bikes said:


> thats funny, I just looked at a link about ParkPre and thought the same thing :thumbsup: around a 1995, maybe an 825?


OK, I change my vote to the 825 too. since the other was a ti frame Here's 825:
http://www.parkpre.com/bikecatalog94/pages/paged.htm


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW you guys are good. I was thinking ParkPre also. Did it come with Pulstar hubs?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*could be...but*



DeeEight said:


> Its a parkpre team 925.


I think the 925 only came in blue, I'm stickin with the 1995 825 Pro. :thumbsup:

and no to the Pulstar hubs..that woulda been nice. But I've got some nice XT hubs with 517 rims to put on it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember the 925 team, they came in that satin ti plating only (at least the ones here in canada), perhaps yer thinking of one of the sceptre models that had that blue colour.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The 925 Team was Ti/silver (as in silver trim) and the 825 was Ti/Purple. The difference was primarily the parts. 925 got LX and a Tange struts fork standard, the 825 got the XT and various "fork options" but were shipped with nice butted chromoly rigid forks. It also got Onza clipless pedals. Otherwise the frames were identical, as were tires and bar/bar ends (onza bar ends, zoom bars, onza porcupine front tires with maxxis models in back - probably the cobra if I remember right) and the rims were virtually identical (RM-400 Pro for the 925 and RM-395 Team for the 825) built to pulstar hubs.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

YUP. Park pre. Ti plated. Had one for a while. Not sure of the model of yours or mine as I took the decals off as soon as I got it. CT


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I still have my quill stem from mine. Its a ti plated 140 that your welcome to for the cost shipping.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

So who knows the backstory of ParkPre :ihih: I used to but forget the details.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I know that generation of XT crank wasn't the best, but jeez.....!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Also XT 7 speed doesn't make sense... the silver lever XT STI's were 8 speed, and if that's the 94 cranks with the compact ring sizes it should be an 8 speed cassette in back.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> Rear hub is a Sovos with an Araya TM 820 rim, The front is generic.


Stan, the rear is generic too 

Should be a nice riding bike when you get it sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oops....*



DeeEight said:


> Also XT 7 speed doesn't make sense... the silver lever XT STI's were 8 speed, and if that's the 94 cranks with the compact ring sizes it should be an 8 speed cassette in back.


why do they put the 7 so close to the 8 on keyboards? Meant to say 8


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*dang-it!!!*



jack lantern said:


> I know that generation of XT crank wasn't the best, but jeez.....!


and I just checked my garage..the non drive side arm I THOUGHT I had is a drive side :madman: ..anyone with a spare 175 left arm they wana trade?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool find...like the clean dropouts...


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

azjeff said:


> So who knows the backstory of ParkPre :ihih: I used to but forget the details.


Since nobody answered so far... all i know is that they were a Japanese company, the name was short for Park Precision, and i'm guessing they went away when the Yen got too strong and they couldn't compete with the Taiwanese OEMs.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*ParkPre history link*



azjeff said:


> So who knows the backstory of ParkPre :ihih: I used to but forget the details.


heres the best site/info I've found http://www.parkpre.com/history.htm


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> heres the best site/info I've found http://www.parkpre.com/history.htm


Ah, so i was wrong. Japanese guy, but an American company. No word on why they closed down though.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Parkpre ride*

Well I washed it up, took off the decals and changed to a nicer tire/wheelset. Adjusted the gears and brakes, threw on an STX-RC crankset (but I do have this set of Cooks without a home ) and went for a ride. Nice  . Responsive, quick handling bike. The Manitou isn't bad, but a bit soft so I looked in the garage and spotted an old Marz' Fly that would go perfectly on this bike. It holds air well, is the right geometry (about 60-80mm travel) and is super light :thumbsup:. I'll probably swap forks this week and see how it goes.

Thanx to all for their input on my latest, you guys are awesome


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Stan what bikes are in the back drop of the last pic you posted? Next projects?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*projects...*



gm1230126 said:


> Stan what bikes are in the back drop of the last pic you posted? Next projects?


current, next, ongoing...don't know what they're called. Anyhow they are Redline 29er's. I recently picked up a 17" frame/fork cause I had a nice set of 29er V-brake wheels with an XTR front hub and a Surly flipflop rear hub (doesn't everyone have an extra set  ?) and then later found a 15" frame with a Surly fork..perfect!. So I had to buy a Disk-brake wheelset, I actually traded a Chris King headset and an XT front derailer for them.. So now I have two more bikes to build  .....I guess the one will be a single speed and the other one will be geared. All I wanted to do was try out an inexpensive 29er build to see if I liked it........

Pic's to follow one of these days


----------

